
How Google Uses Angular 2 with Dart - daw___
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2015/11/how-google-uses-angular-2-with-dart.html
======
mezoni
Does this news means that Google Dart used only by the Google and does not
used by other serious companies?

Or does this news means that Google has finally decided to use their own
software product but the other serious companies still has not been decided to
use Google Dart?

